# Sealskinz gloves recommendations



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I’m after a pair of gloves for Christmas and I can’t decide. I want a pair that are waterproof and have touch screen material. They will be used for walking and cycling. And can anyone explain the thermal rating? Is 4 good enough for our cold winter?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have had a pair of sealskinz gloves for years now...very hard wearing and waterproof.i use them on the mountains/fell walking and general everyday use.i can't remember what thermal rating they are...id say around mid range.have kept me warm in pretty harsh conditions

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

pt1 said:


> I have had a pair of sealskinz gloves for years now...very hard wearing and waterproof.i use them on the mountains/fell walking and general everyday use.i can't remember what thermal rating they are...id say around mid range.have kept me warm in pretty harsh conditions
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


cheers, I though more people would reply as they are very popular


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Check out the bottom of this page for thermal rating. https://www.sealskinz.com/customer/products

I bought a pair of sealskinz a few months ago for mountain biking and they have been fine so far but I've not had to wear them in very cold conditions. The touch screen facility is ok but in most occasions I still took my gloves off. 
For extremely cold conditions I wear my Level snowboarding gloves and just remove the wrist protector. They have an inner glove and a waterproof outer shell.


----------



## Disco Smudge (Aug 27, 2013)

I have worn sealskinz in -20c in Germany whilst on exercise. Good at keeping you warm until they get wet. Your skin will be dry due to the liner but you will get cold after a while, you could use some silk gloves underneath as a extra thermal layer


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I like mine, I thought they'd be 100% waterproof for washing the car, but wrist gap lets water in. Otherwise they're great gloves and very comfortable, would definitely buy another pair when I need.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a pair of SealSkinz, rating 5 and around £50, nice and small in size compared to my Trespass so easy to put back in pockets and slip coat sleeves over however, the Trespass at approx £25-30 ish are slightly warmer.

I'd love to try their 5* rated heated gloves..


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I bought some for mountain biking years ago. They are tremendous, the only thing ive ever worn that keeps my hands warm :thumb:


----------

